# Edinburgh Spring 2015 (March 21-22, 2015)



## MTGjumper (Dec 31, 2014)

*This will be taking place on the 21st-22nd March.*

WCA page

Registration should open on Friday 23rd January at 7pm.

If a mod would change the title and remove the poll, that'd be great.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh ma gahd


----------



## gasmus (Dec 31, 2014)

Just FYI, 21-22 is fine for me


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2014)

Eh, Edinburgh is just too far for me, sorry.


----------



## giorgi (Dec 31, 2014)

21-22 february is good


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice to hear about this again, afaik the date is ok for me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll be there pretty much any weekend.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Yes, I posted a similar thread a while ago. Anyway, I've got some money to do an Edinburgh comp, and I need to iron out some details *(like a venue, a date, competitor limit, and basically everything other than it being in Edinburgh)* but I need to gauge interest again, especially since it might be quite soon.



If you want to hold this in late February, you might want to start ironing some of those out.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 31, 2014)

Feb 21-22 is not good for me because I'm already registered to Phalsbourg Open. Sorry...


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 3, 2015)

Sounds great if I can get there!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 3, 2015)

It sounds good, but haven't got anywhere near the money to get there


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 3, 2015)

Scotland too far, can't come


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Scotland too far, can't come


Me too bro [emoji8]


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Scotland too far, can't come


can I use this excuse again pls


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmm it's a bit too far


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

Probably a bit far to go during term-time for me. I have got a hankering for another comp though, hope I can make one soon.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone up for room sharing, maybe carpooling? :/


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 4, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Anyone up for room sharing, maybe carpooling? :/


Pming you!


----------



## CHJ (Jan 4, 2015)

i wont have enough time to plan and say no to this comp as im away, would need to reg and book last minute which is a nono


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 6, 2015)

yes

EDIT: no


----------



## X3Cuber (Jan 6, 2015)

I really need a competition in the South West. Preferably in Somerset.


----------



## Berd (Jan 6, 2015)

X3Cuber said:


> I really need a competition in the South West. Preferably in Somerset.


Where do you live!?

Actually nvrm I got it


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 6, 2015)

X3Cuber said:


> I really need a competition in the South West. Preferably in Somerset.



No promises, but there's a chance of this happening over the summer.

EDIT: As for saying on topic, I might be able to come, but it seems like really short notice.


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2015)

X3Cuber said:


> I really need a competition in the South West. Preferably in Somerset.


South west! But, I'd prefer Devon.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm just sitting here waiting for Welcome to Cambridge 2015 lol

Also considering a lot of cubers are in high school, and lots of schools have different term dates, it might be difficult getting a decent number of people (other than college students/university students and adults) at this competition.
This would be the last weekend of my half term, and a five hour drive back down on a Sunday night ready for school the next day would be difficult.
I suggest adding another poll and asking who is actually serious about attending. I think the location and date will put off a lot of people.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 6, 2015)

*Edinburgh comp (date TBD)*



Myachii said:


> Also considering a lot of cubers are in high school, and lots of schools have different term dates, it might be difficult getting a decent number of people (other than college students/university students and adults) at this competition.



Oh crap. I might not make 2nd rounds =(
80% through please guys.

As for location putting people off that will always be an issue at the far ends of the kingdom especially with so many comps to choose from for the last couple of years.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2015)

can we have 5BLD pretty please? I promise I won't suck


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> can we have 5BLD pretty please? I promise I won't suck



So much for quitting forever!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> So much for quitting forever!



I'll retire when someone forces me to


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I'll retire when someone forces me to



Hmm... I might need to reconsider my fantasy cubing team...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> can we have 5BLD pretty please? I promise I won't suck



Has someone been practicing?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 8, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Hmm... I might need to reconsider my fantasy cubing team...



Haha, please don't include me, 5BLD still isn't worth any fantasy points?


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Haha, please don't include me, 5BLD still isn't worth any fantasy points?


With the new system, it's more about whether or not you're going to improve (and how much by) this year compared to last.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 16, 2015)

Any updates on this?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2015)

I need to check SS more often. Looking like it might be the weekend of the 14-15 March. How's that for people?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 16, 2015)

Same weekend as Zonhoven Open. Sorry once again...


----------



## Ollie (Jan 16, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> I need to check SS more often. Looking like it might be the weekend of the 14-15 March. How's that for people?



It should be OK. It's fairly close to exam time for me and maybe a few others at University, but I should be able to get a weekend off (5x5x5 Blindfolded please)


----------



## conn9 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay, I think I should be able to make this. I go to uni here, so if you need any last minute help let me know.


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting for Welcome to Cambridge 2015 lol



It would be strange to have a Welcome To Cambridge 2015.. when Ando has already been welcomed


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> It should be OK. It's fairly close to exam time for me and maybe a few others at University, but I should be able to get a weekend off (5x5x5 Blindfolded please)



Wat you have exams in march :OO

Those dates are fine for me.


----------



## giorgi (Jan 16, 2015)

dates fine for me too


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2015)

Dates are fine for me. I guess I'm going to Scotland instead of Norway.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 16, 2015)

21st-22nd is more likely now


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2015)

What happened in 9 hours?


----------



## giorgi (Jan 16, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> 21st-22nd is more likely now



March or February?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 16, 2015)

21st-22nd March.
The room they looked at wasn't available 14th March.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2015)

Is 21st-22nd March good for people then?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 17, 2015)

Sure


----------



## giorgi (Jan 17, 2015)

good for me


----------



## Deleted member 19479 (Jan 18, 2015)

I voted 21-22nd feb because for me I'm on half term from college, I'm sure it will be the same for quite a few other people too


----------



## TMOY (Jan 18, 2015)

Should be OK for me too.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 19, 2015)

If a mod could change the title, that'd be swell.

Edit: Official and shiz


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 21, 2015)

I've set an alarm for Friday at 7pm so I don't forget, I'm so excited!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 21, 2015)

Edinburgh Spring, Implying there might be another Edinburgh comp later in the year? 

Also, my first comp with BLD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 21, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Also, my first comp with BLD



Good luck, there seems to be a few UK cubers just getting into BLD, should make it more fun for everyone to race each other. This will be my first comp where I probably don't do any BLD, but it shouldn't be too long before I'm back competing for podiums.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Is there going to be MBLD? Might affect whether or not I check a bag.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 21, 2015)

Im also tempted to come a day early so I can get a better view of the eclipse.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Good call Greg. I might adopt this idea.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 21, 2015)

Have always been wanting to go to Edinburgh, and it's during my school break! Flights are cheap too.
I wanna.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 21, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Im also tempted to come a day early so I can get a better view of the eclipse.



Not really possible for me. And given that I have already seen a tota eclipse (in France in 1999), a partial one looks less appealing anyway.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes said:


> Have always been wanting to go to Edinburgh, and it's during my school break! Flights are cheap too.
> I wanna.



I want you to wanna.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 21, 2015)

Why are so many hotels nearly full there on those dates already?


----------



## gasmus (Jan 23, 2015)

Registration is now open!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ration+Form&competitionId=EdinburghSpring2015


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 23, 2015)

Wait, do I need to register?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 23, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> Wait, do I need to register?



Risk it


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 23, 2015)

No 6x6


----------



## TMOY (Jan 23, 2015)

I tried to book a room on the Travelodge site. Everything went well until payment; after having filled the form and entered the code required by the "Verified by Visa" system, the site simply freezed, waiting for another site which didn't answer, until a timeout happened. Did anybody else run into the same problem ? I still have 1 room in my basket, so I guess the payment hasn't actually occurred, crossing fingers...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 24, 2015)

After looking at hotel prices and a quick conversation, it's been pointed out that this is the weekend of St. Patrick's Day. Maybe that has something to do with the issues? Prices are kinda ridiculous.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 24, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> After looking at hotel prices and a quick conversation, it's been pointed out that this is the weekend of St. Patrick's Day. Maybe that has something to do with the issues? Prices are kinda ridiculous.



Flights are also abnormally high. I'd be willing to sleep on the floor with like 6 people to a room, but how ridiculous do you mean, like £150/night level?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 24, 2015)

Travelodge for Saturday night is £120+, Friday night is £60+, Sunday night is about £30. Still googling though.

Edit: Was going to stay the weekend with my girlfriend, but the prices aren't really worth it. Can I crash on someone's floor/share a cheap room?



Spoiler



Don't worry, I'm not so useless a boyfriend that I won't arrange something with her for a different weekend instead. She'll still come through to compete I think.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 24, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> After looking at hotel prices and a quick conversation, it's been pointed out that this is the weekend of St. Patrick's Day. Maybe that has something to do with the issues? Prices are kinda ridiculous.



Yes, hotel prices are way more expensive than two years ago. That's why I don't want to pay 2 or 3 times instead of one.


----------



## conn9 (Jan 24, 2015)

I live in uni accommodation about a 25 minute walk away from the venue. I'm sure someone could crash on my floor if it comes to it, it's a very small room though and I don't have extra mattresses etc.

EDIT: Also, would anyone be willing to sell me a 3x3 for the comp when we're there? I only have a stickerless and a Rubik's brand with me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2015)

Flights + 3 nights in a hotel is gona cost about £400 for me. That's almost half what it would cost to go to worlds. Eeek.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone planning on only staying over Saturday night? Rob and I are booking a hostel (https://budgetbackpackers.com/), they offer 2, 4 or 6 person rooms. The more the cheaper. If we can get another 2 people it'll be £3.75 each, another 4 and it's £2.33. Anyone interested?


----------



## Devvrat Tiwari (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I am new to this group, so Sorry for replying in this thread, as i couldnt find any way to post. 
Would someone be able to provide me any video link tutorial for solving 4*4 cube blindfolded. 

Thanks in Advance and belated happy new year to you all!

Best Regards,
Devvrat


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

Devvrat Tiwari said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this group, so Sorry for replying in this thread, as i couldnt find any way to post.
> Would someone be able to provide me any video link tutorial for solving 4*4 cube blindfolded.
> 
> ...


I would recommend Noahs tutorial.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 27, 2015)

Still no news of my Travelodge booking andI apparently I have not been charged for it, I guess it simply didn't work.
So I decided to play safe and booked the same nice little hotel as two years ago, only twice more expensive than two years ago


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 27, 2015)

scotzbhoy said:


> Anyone planning on only staying over Saturday night? Rob and I are booking a hostel (https://budgetbackpackers.com/), they offer 2, 4 or 6 person rooms. The more the cheaper. If we can get another 2 people it'll be £3.75 each, another 4 and it's £2.33. Anyone interested?


One space left.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Flights + 3 nights in a hotel is gona cost about £400 for me. That's almost half what it would cost to go to worlds. Eeek.



I only relised that you were Adam just then. Strange thought.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 28, 2015)

Room's full now guys.


----------



## JunA266 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, I entered the wrong comp, I was going to enter for Harrow Spring thinking that is what it said being an idiot, can someone take out my name? Sorry.


----------



## gasmus (Feb 1, 2015)

50 competitors has been reached!

Registration is still open but if you register now you will be put on the waiting list. So if you have registered and are unable to attend please let us know so someone else can take your spot.

You will receive a confirmation email shortly.

See you all soon!


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

Hopefully I can come, if not I guess there's still London and Guildford.

I hope to learn BLD by March. :/


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Hopefully I can come, if not I guess there's still London and Guildford.
> 
> I hope to learn BLD by March. :/


Guildford?!


----------



## Randomno (Feb 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Guildford?!



Rob said he's organising a Guildford comp for April.


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Rob said he's organising a Guildford comp for April.


Penggggg


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 11, 2015)

Haven't been on SS in months, found this today and stuck on waiting list. Hopefully I can make this.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

Might be a bit early, but I'm pretty excited for this, so goals:

FMC: sub-34/podium
Pyraminx: sub-10 single, boost sum of ranks as much as possible
Square-1: sub-45 single, any average
Skewb: sub-10 average, BSORAMAP
4BLD: WR and Mo3
5BLD: WR and Mo2

Other: eat haggis.


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Might be a bit early, but I'm pretty excited for this, so goals:
> 
> 555: sub-2 average
> FMC: sub-34/podium
> ...


Wow! Chype!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 8, 2015)

Why not then, goals:

Sq-1: sucessfully avoid parity on all solves, podium would be nice
Everything else: fail because too busy to practice.



Ollie said:


> eat haggis


Cool, I've never had a chippy for dinner at a comp yet, could have a haggis supper for a change. (Or did you mean a more sophisticated form of haggis?).


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Why not then, goals:
> 
> Sq-1: sucessfully avoid parity on all solves, podium would be nice
> Everything else: fail because too busy to practice.
> ...



I've never had chippy haggis, so definitely that! Also, new goal - redo team BLD.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 8, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> fail because too busy to practice.
> .


Same for me. Or alternatively: get random podiums after everyone else fails because too busy to practice


----------



## gasmus (Mar 9, 2015)

Registration is now closed. If you have not registered and would like to compete in 3x3, you can still register on the day.

See you all soon!


----------



## CubeRoots (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone driving up (and passing by leicester or similar on the way?)... If you are feeling kind a lift would be greatly appreciated!? I can give money for petrolz.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't go.  Please remove me from competitor list.


----------



## Brest (Mar 13, 2015)

Sure, I guess it's not too far away.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Brest said:


> Sure, I guess it's not too far away.



Are you in the area for the eclipse?
1st UK comp I've missed since the last Edinburgh =(


----------



## Randomno (Mar 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Are you in the area for the eclipse?
> 1st UK comp I've missed since the last Edinburgh =(



First UK comp I've missed since Cuthberts.


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> First UK comp I've missed since Cuthberts.



First comp I've missed since Harrow


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> First comp I've missed since Harrow



You didn't miss Harrow.


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> You didn't miss Harrow.



This will be the: *previous statement*


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Mar 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting for Welcome to Cambridge 2015 lol



Another Cambridge comp would be great. No hotels No two hour drives cus I literally live down the street lol


----------



## Escher (Mar 19, 2015)

Gonna have to de-register I'm afraid, I would only be able to go to the Sunday but it's the day before payday and I have £3.60 to my name  

Hopefully this is good news to someone on the waiting list though!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2015)

Selling:

1x Black Yuxin 4x4x4
1x White Aosu 4x4x4
2/3 Guanlongs (black)
1x White Zhanchi
1x LanLan Skewb
1x Dayan Megaminx

PM me if interested.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2015)

Escher said:


> Gonna have to de-register I'm afraid, I would only be able to go to the Sunday but it's the day before payday and I have £3.60 to my name
> 
> Hopefully this is good news to someone on the waiting list though!





Also, I'm potentially selling 30 Shengshou Auroras.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll be selling/giving away a bunch of cubes. I'll just bring them along instead of making a big post.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 19, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I can't go.  Please remove me from competitor list.



Bump.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm arriving this evening. Will there be a meetup somewhere ?


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 20, 2015)

Because I am not coming, I completely forgot that it was this weekend


----------



## Randomno (Mar 20, 2015)

There isn't anyone on the waiting list right?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 20, 2015)

Randomno said:


> There isn't anyone on the waiting list right?


Nope. Everyone got let in a few weeks ago. You even have a personal schedule in my bag, because it was more effort to remove you than to leave you there.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 20, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Nope. Everyone got let in a few weeks ago. You even have a personal schedule in my bag, because it was more effort to remove you than to leave you there.



Do I have 1 DNS or 1 DNSs?


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 21, 2015)

Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:18.31 ;D


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:18.31 ;D


Give him a GJ kiss from me! [emoji8]


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:18.31 ;D


Congrats Ollie!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice one Ollie! Looking forward to the rest of the bigBLD results.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 21, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:18.31 ;D



Nice, congrats! Nice improvement over the former WR


----------



## Iggy (Mar 21, 2015)

gj Ollie



Spoiler



now get the 5BLD WR


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 21, 2015)

What was Cornelius' solution to his 1.07 2x2 single?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 21, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:18.31 ;D


Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:10.47 ;D


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> What was Cornelius' solution to his 1.07 2x2 single?


There was a 6 move solution. I assume he did that. Can't remember it exactly


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:10.47 ;D


wow, congrats again Ollie. Unlucky with the Mo3


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 21, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Ollie Frost 4BLD WR 2:10.47 ;D


That's more like it


----------



## Ollie (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks again to Breandan and Simon for another awesome UK comp  DYKs and stuff when I get home! And WR video of the 2:10 in the next few days hopefully (I have the 2:18 but there's not much point in uploading it IMO, since the reaction isn't as good).


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 22, 2015)

GJ DJ Rob Yau Pyraminx NR single


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 22, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> GJ DJ Rob Yau Pyraminx NR single


7 move solution. He couldn't see anything during inspection so he just started at 12 seconds and did keyhole. Skipped everything after centres. We checked afterwards and it was the correct scramble. Lol.

I'm on the train on the way back so might as well do this...

DYK...

Power is knowing a tomato is a fruit.
I WIN!
Human Tetris
I present you these questions thrice.
Little Legs = Slow Walkers (Guess who?)
Where is everyone...?
And where is Ollie with his bag of magical everythings... *Ollie enters within 10 seconds of this occurring*
Ollie breaking 2 4bld WRs during retirement
BATMAN PRESENT AT COMPETITION
A second James? Now what am I going to be called!?
Kolos #1 in rankings for choice of pub
"This place looks cooollll...." - Kolos "Really?" - Simon "I said it looked like a jail" - Me
Max... Ahhhh ahhhh
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...
Yeah pyraminx is my only event with a sup-1000 world ranking...
Never mind 1003rd in 3x3 average now...
Betting odds on who to win 3x3 final, 1/2 Cornelius, 3/1 Breandan and Rob, 100/1 everyone else. And guess the podium in the end...
It is physically impossible for me to get sub-12 in the presence of Cornelius Dieckmann
Then the moment he leaves I get my first sub-12 official average (Sorry CHJ)
Yeah pyraminx is my only event with a sup-1000 world ranking now...
Brest hug <3

Can't really think of anything else so this'll do.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> A second James? Now what am I going to be called!?



Mames.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 22, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Betting odds on who to win 3x3 final, 1/2 Cornelius, 3/1 Breandan and Rob, 100/1 everyone else. And guess the podium in the end...



Don't forget that I was at 12/1.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 22, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> Don't forget that I was at 12/1.



Oh yah, I don't really remember most of it, I just wanted to point out the fact that it was there


----------



## Ollie (Mar 23, 2015)

DYK?

- "Welcome to Recognition Central!" - James Molloy
- Who is, by the way, the best cameraman <3
- "MIND YOUR HEAD LEST BLOOD BE SHED" - Ando and Rebecca
- Ando gives amazing back massages?
- There were lots of no shows? 
- But this meant everything was chilled = better?
- Pyraminx NR single was broken for the first time since November 2011 by DJ Rob Yau?
- All competitions are now being held in Scotland so that the new, faster, younger cubers can't overtake us?
- 2x2x2 PBs? 
- But I ruined my chances at a medal by screwing up a 1-looker on the first solve - psychology is a *****.
- FMC sucks
- This was the first competition where my parents came to spectate?
- Brest came?
- And taught me a diag Pi COLL (which came up in an official solve?)
- Mollerz reminded me of another OLL which came up in two more solves?
- I got 3 PLL skips?
- Sub-2 average for 555 (come at me Adam).
- CHJ beat me in 3BLD (technically?) 
- He also just missed out on a 5BLD mean 
- The city of Edinburgh is beaut, even when it is packed full of rugby fans?
- And the quality of the uni spanks that of my uni?

Maybe some more laters


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll just say what I can remember, DYK:

-Pretty relaxed comp was awesome?
-I win!
-Ando is good at subway?
-(do bee doobee doo ... doo doo doo)x100?
-I was really lucky in FMC and tied Rob for 2nd?
-Insertion finder told me I'm an idiot and should have tied Dan for first?
-I was stupidly lucky in most events?
-So stupidly lucky I could epic fail and still PB?
-I failed sq-1 hax? (7/10 successes, much disappointment)
-I couldn't remember how to do OLL parity on 5x5 on 2 consecutive solves?
-Ollie has girly cubes?
-MIND YOUR HEAD!!!

Thanks to Simon and Breandan for organising, Dan and James for delegating, and Simon's floor for human tetris. Sq-1 and FMC scrambles please?


----------



## Myachii (Mar 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> DYK?
> 
> - "Welcome to Recognition Central!" - James Molloy
> - Who is, by the way, the best cameraman <3
> ...



Yeah, definitely didn't break any WR's at all, no reason to put that in...


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 24, 2015)

DYK...

It was lovely to have a small comp? It's been a while
The pub with it's own microbrewery was pretty cool?
Aria moves a lot in his sleep?
Rebecca can store money in her hair?
Brest is still brest?
I was in the wrong group for pyra?
James cracked under the pressure in clock again?
CHJ didn't win?
Breandan's Aochang is awesome?
Except when it explodes?
Sub 40 4x4 seems easy now?
Even when all 15 solves have a parity?
Except one solve, which ended in a timer malfunction and an extra solve that had parity?
8 move cancellation in FM made me feel stupid rather than clever?
Friday work to airport to Edinburgh to comp to airport to Monday work = tired?
When someone says "Ich habe" I finish it with "durchfall"?
We know a lot of names beginning with A?
Which cuber has the letter pairs gs and sz in their name? Impossible. Brest broke the game
Matt's sq-1 parity-avoidance kind of works?
Not many people understand betting odds?
Maybe that's a good sign?
Lorna is amazing for competing so that an extra person could advance?
Mind your head?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 25, 2015)

I made a "report" on the UKCA website. Let me know whether it's ok/stupid/any suggestions


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 25, 2015)

FB message sent.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 25, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> I made a "report" on the UKCA website. Let me know whether it's ok/stupid/any suggestions



You put Pyra average instead of single for NR. Rob's been getting some lucky Pyra solves recently, but I don't think he could get a 2.58 average.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 25, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> I made a "report" on the UKCA website. Let me know whether it's ok/stupid/any suggestions



I really enjoyed the report. Thanks . Someone with an 8 average podiumed in pyra?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> I made a "report" on the UKCA website. Let me know whether it's ok/stupid/any suggestions



Really cool. Also thanks for pointing out my British victory streak.


----------

